# animierte Homepage



## Laren (25. Aug 2011)

Hi,

Ich wollte eine Hp entwickeln. Am liebsten würde ich das natürlich mit Flash von Adobe machen(damit habe ich ein wenig Erfahrung), aber leider bekommt man das Programm ja nicht geschenkt. 
Ich will zb animierte Buttons machen, das funktioniert ja mit JavaScript z.b. schon, aber ist eben ne ziemlich Arbeit. Ich bräuchte ein WYSIWYG Programm (wenn man Adobe Flash so nennen kann) mit dem ich solche Sachen wie animierte Buttons, Banner... erstellen kann. Was haltet ihr z.b. von JavaFx für Webanwenudngen?

Grüße


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Aug 2011)

Es gibt doch auch kostenlose Alternativen, die dir Flash-Dateien erzeugen.
Applets haben in Webseiten kaum noch Bedeutung, zumindest in dem Bereich, in dem du Animationen wünschst.


----------



## JayGabriel (26. Aug 2011)

Wenn du mit Eclipse arbeitest/arbeiten willst, kannst du dir auch zum Beispiel ein Flex-Plugin installieren, damit kannst du auch einfach WebAnwendungen erstellen, die über MXML mit ActionScript verbunden werden können und FlashAnimationen ermöglichen. Und mit BlazeDS wäre sogar eine Anbindung an Java über RemoteObjects und Co möglich. Das benötigt nur ein wenig Einarbeitungszeit.

mfg
Jay


----------

